# snow and ice business guide



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Has anyone purchased the snow and ice business guide and were you happy with it?


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

The one from GIE media with the cd?

If so... it spends way to much time on business stuff and not on the plowing stuff.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

jlouki01;565585 said:


> The one from GIE media with the cd?
> 
> If so... it spends way to much time on business stuff and not on the plowing stuff.


isnt that what alot of people have trouble with....plowing is the easy part


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

iceyman;565602 said:


> isnt that what alot of people have trouble with....plowing is the easy part


i agree plowing is the easy part to do, the business end is where all the work comes in :realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

dieseld;554624 said:


> Has anyone purchased the snow and ice business guide and were you happy with it?


I have...it was very informative! Any1 can put a plow on and push snow, that guide will separate you from that!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Gotta link?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=389668


----------

